# White American Made ink?????



## adbucll74 (Sep 23, 2016)

Was using Speedball ink to test out designs and for preliminary work. Now that everything is settled, I'm looking to upgrade. 

Only printing white on black. Still want to stick with American Made ink. What is a good American Made, white ink, that won't fade or crack???


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

one stroke ink


----------



## AMotivation (Jul 15, 2016)

Green Galaxy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adbucll74 (Sep 23, 2016)

cool. Ill check it out. Thanks


----------



## adbucll74 (Sep 23, 2016)

So i ended up getting one stroke ink. works well. only problem is how the hell do you clean the ink out of the screen? are there any houesehold cleaners that will do the job, or do I have to purchase something special?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a Plastisol ink, water won't touch it as it is NOT a water-based product.

Mineral spirits will do it. Also, all the usual companies make/sell various chemicals to remove it. If you buy screen printing specific chemicals, just make sure they are for Plastisol.


----------



## adbucll74 (Sep 23, 2016)

ill look into that. thanks!


----------

